# Mozart’s Haydn quartets



## juliante

I want to get a set of Mozart’s haydn quartets.I have been listening to the qautor Mosaïques set. I do like it but I think I would prefer a slightly warmer sound.Any thoughts or recommendations muchly appreciated


----------



## wkasimer

There are lots of good sets, but if you want something "warm", try the Quartetto Italiano, or my favorite, the Alexander Quartet:


----------



## flamencosketches

wkasimer said:


> There are lots of good sets, but if you want something "warm", try the Quartetto Italiano, or my favorite, the Alexander Quartet:
> 
> View attachment 129306


This sounds really good. Thanks. I'm looking for a set of these Mozart "Haydn" quartets too.


----------



## Rogerx

juliante said:


> I want to get a set of Mozart's haydn quartets.I have been listening to the qautor Mosaïques set. I do like it but I think I would prefer a slightly warmer sound.Any thoughts or recommendations muchly appreciated


 The Emerson String Quartet /Hagen Quartet for starters.


----------



## Mandryka

juliante said:


> I want to get a set of Mozart's haydn quartets.I have been listening to the qautor Mosaïques set. I do like it but I think I would prefer a slightly warmer sound.Any thoughts or recommendations muchly appreciated


As it happens there is a recording of these quartets which has a special sound, and you should try to sample it I think. The Talich Quartet.


----------



## jegreenwood

Mandryka said:


> As it happens there is a recording of these quartets which has a special sound, and you should try to sample it I think. The Talich Quartet.


Funny - a few years back, on another forum, I saw several recommendations of the Talich. I bought and listened, but was unimpressed. Last week I decided not to go for my mainstays, Quartetto Italiano or ABQ. This time, I quite enjoyed Talich.


----------



## wkasimer

Rogerx said:


> The Emerson String Quartet /Hagen Quartet for starters.


Much as I love the Hagens, and to a lesser extent the Emersons, I don't think that I'd describe either quartet's playing as "warm".


----------



## Ras

juliante said:


> I want to get a set of Mozart's haydn quartets.I have been listening to the qautor Mosaïques set. I do like it but I think I would prefer a slightly warmer sound.Any thoughts or recommendations muchly appreciated


These are on modern instruments and from the analog era, but to my ears along with the Mosaiques they have the warmest sound:

Amadeus Quartet on DG:








Italiano on Philips/Decca:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Go for Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## Merl

Ras said:


> These are on modern instruments and from the analog era, but to my ears along with the Mosaiques they have the warmest sound:
> 
> Amadeus Quartet on DG:
> View attachment 129321
> 
> 
> Italiano on Philips/Decca:
> View attachment 129322


Yeah these are two I'd probably refer to as warmer readings. The Italliano's were my first set and still one of my faves.


----------



## Josquin13

If by "a slightly warmer sound" you mean a more lush string sound or greater tonal heft, I'd suggest that you look into the following six quartets, all of whom play Mozart very well on modern instruments:

1. Alban Berg Quartet, their analogue set on the Teldec label (which some music critics have preferred to the Berg's later EMI digital recordings: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000002S2C/?ref=idea_lv_dp_ov_d). The performances are first rate, but the one negative is that the 1970s sound is older than is ideal (nor is the digital sound on their later EMI recordings reportedly ideal, either, as it has come into criticism from certain reviewers):





https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000024MCP/?ref=idea_lv_dp_ov_d

2. Chilingirian Quartet--The Chilingirians don't play Mozart with the same degree of technical finish and precision as the Alban Berg Quartet, who set a new standard for string quartet playing when they came onto the scene in the late 1970s & 1980s. Nevertheless, I like the Chilingirian's more intimate and relaxed approach to Mozart, as the music making unfolds naturally and sounds more spontaneous to me. Plus, I could listen to their 1st violinist, Levon Chilingirian, play Mozart all day long. The analogue CRD sound is very good, while their last four Mozart SQs were digitally recorded (& not quite as well reviewed by the Penguin Guide in the 1980s):





https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7923427--mozart-the-ten-great-string-quartets
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005Y4FS/?ref=idea_lv_dp_ov_d
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Quart...+quartet+mozart&qid=1579827320&s=music&sr=1-4

3. Talich Quartet: This is another fine group, as others have pointed out. The original sound on the Calliope label was rather dry, and won't be to all tastes, however, the new remasters from La dolce volta are reportedly an improvement. (But I'd suggest that you sample the sound first before making a purchase.) The Talich Quartet plays with excellent technical skills and precision, like the Berg Quartet, but also have plenty of warmth and spontaneity, like the Chilingirians. (By the way, the new Talich Quartet, which was re-formed by violinist Jan Talich Jr. in 1997, is arguably an even better group: https://www.ladolcevolta.com/en/member/quatuor-talich/.)





https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compl...+quartet+mozart&qid=1579827136&s=music&sr=1-1

4. Melos Quartett of Stuttgart: The Melos Quartet has a fuller, more lush string sound than the other groups on my list (except for maybe the Alban Berg Quartet), and they're well recorded by DG, too--though again, it's another analogue set from the 1970s, so the sound isn't entirely ideal, unless you're listening to the old DG LPs. For me, Mozart's music requires a lighter, more nimble and mercurial approach than the Melos Quartet provides, even though these are very solid, good performances & certainly well played from a technical standpoint:





https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00000E33D/?ref=idea_lv_dp_ov_d
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=146641

5. Smetana Quartet, on Denon, Testament/EMI, and BBC Legends. This is one of my favorite string quartets--despite that they were an older group by the time they made their Mozart (& Beethoven) recordings for Denon. For example, the Smetana Quartet wouldn't be one of my top 2 or 3 choices for Beethoven's early, more 'classical' Op. 18 quartets, and yet, they do figure among my top 2 or 3 picks in Beethoven's late quartets. Hence, while they arguably find a deeper musical content in Mozart's SQs than many of their rivals, you may be able to do a bit better from the standpoint of technical address, if you go with a younger, more dazzlingly virtuosic quartet (if that matters to you). Nor frustratingly--for Smetana Quartet fans like myself--did the group finish recording all six "Haydn" quartets (for Denon & EMI), but they came close to it.





On LP: 







https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00000DSZE/?ref=idea_lv_dp_ov_d
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00091R7YW/?ref=idea_lv_dp_ov_d
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000007T05/?ref=idea_lv_dp_ov_d
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000007T08/?ref=idea_lv_dp_ov_d

6. Quartetto Italiano--I've liked the Italian quartet's Mozart for the depth of their interpretations, as well; although I tend to prefer them in the last four string quartets, where they most excel, in my opinion. The Philips sound is also better on the group's late quartet recordings than it is for their six "Haydn" quartets. Yet, my sound issues may be partly stereo system dependent, since the Italian's "Dissonance" Quartet does admittedly sound excellent on the following You Tube link (when heard thru my Apple laptop): 




https://www.amazon.com/Collectors-M...zart+sacd&qid=1579921557&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmr1

With that said, I've liked Quatour Mosaïques period set of Mozart's 6 "Haydn" Quartets very much, and would count them among my top 3 or 4 choices in this repertory.

As for individual CDs--including unfinished sets, the Prazak Quartet, Cuarteto Casals, and Merel Quartet have all made excellent recordings of selected "Haydn" Quartets (in addition to the individual recordings by the Smetana Quartet). Fortunately, the Prazak's tendency to over stress accents for expressive purposes, which was present on their Beethoven cycle, doesn't seem to afflict their Mozart (or Haydn), and therefore I'd consider them a top choice here (though I'd sample first). They are also very well recorded on hybrid SACD, which is a plus (especially in chamber music). While Cuarteto Casals uses period bows with modern strings, so their sound is somewhere in between a modern and period group, which, for some listeners, I expect will offer the best of both worlds. I've liked Cuartetto Casals' Mozart (& Haydn Op. 33 set) myself, especially their String Quartet no. 19, KV 465 "Dissonance", which I heard them play brilliantly in concert (it's a favorite quartet of mine). Plus, they've made a very recommendable HIP set of Mozart's early SQs, which don't get recorded all that often (see link below). Here, I prefer them to both the Hagen Quartet & Quartetto Italiano. I've been told that the quartet is planning to finish their Mozart cycle at some point--including the other four "Haydn" SQs, but so far they've not done so. Finally, the Zurich-based Merel Quartet has recorded two of the six "Haydn" quartets--K. 387 & K. 422--for the Genuin label, and no less than Alfred Brendel has spoken highly of this group: "In an age remarkably rich in string quartets of high quality, the Merel Quartet is, in my opinion, one of the very best". I agree with Mr. Brendel (& btw, how come Andras Schiff is a "Sir" and Alfred Brendel isn't?), although I do miss the wonderful violinist Julia Schröder from the original line up. (I also agree that we're living in a remarkable age for "high quality" string quartets, which was ushered in by such groups as the Alban Berg, Orlando, & Takacs Quartets in the late 1970s & 80s: who, for the most part, raised the general standard of SQ playing to a new level of technical excellence than had been before: via the example they set, and by coaching and mentoring younger quartets, at least in the Berg's case.)

https://cuartetocasals.com/en/discography/wolfgang-amadeus-mozart-1756-1791








https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Early...casals+mozart&qid=1579827643&s=music&sr=1-2):
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...o+casals+mozart&qid=1579827643&s=music&sr=1-1

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Quart...+quartet+mozart&qid=1579827386&s=music&sr=1-2

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Quarte...s=merel+quartet&qid=1579911753&s=music&sr=1-4

(By the way, the Orlando Quartet's recording of the late Mozart SQs K. 575 & 589 on Philips is another treasured Mozart SQ recording of mine: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-String-Quartets-575-589/dp/B00000E2RU.)

Other Mozart "Haydn" sets:

Like the Alban Berg Quartet, the Emerson Quartet plays with a good deal of technical finesse, however, I find their Mozart edgy and dark and strangely neurotic, especially when compared to the more relaxed warmth & congeniality of the Chilingirian Quartet, for example. Nevertheless, I've liked the Emerson's Mozart a bit more on subsequent listening, so I wouldn't call it a bad set, either (as I've done in the past). Plus, they're digitally recorded. However, you have to be open to a more morose view of Mozart, generally, which I wouldn't call warm or charming or light or even lively:






Nor would I describe the Hagen Quartet's Mozart as "warm", either, since it tends to be rather high strung, & may be too detached and cool sounding for some listeners (?); though they're not as glum as the Emersons. Nor was I overly crazy about the sound that DG gave them, as the strings could grate on me at times, which is a negative. (However, I haven't heard the Hagen's 'remakes' on Myrios, or DVD.)






If you find that you don't overly care for any of the above groups, and are intent on buying a digital set, I'd suggest that you additionally look into the sets by the Ysäye and Leipzig String Quartets (although I wasn't crazy about either group myself, at least in Mozart). The Artis Quartet of Vienna may also be worth sampling and reading reviews for:

--Here's all that I can find of the Artis Quartet playing Mozart on You Tube: 




https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Quarte...tet+mozart+sony&qid=1579901082&s=music&sr=1-1
--Ysäye Quartet: 



--Leipzig String Quartet: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Ten-C...+quartet+mozart&qid=1579915610&s=music&sr=1-2

On DVD, the Gewandhaus Quartet offers two superb performances of Mozart "Haydn" quartets--K. 387 & K. 465, which were recorded live in concert. The videos can be seen on You Tube. For me, the Gewandhaus Quartet is one of the best ensembles today for Mozart (as well as Haydn, Beethoven, & Mendelssohn). They play in a string tradition that goes directly back to the time of Beethoven--having been passed down generation by generation from the predecessors of each Gewandhaus quartet--making them the oldest, uninterrupted string quartet in existence, having been formed in 1808. To my ears, you'd have to consider their style HIP on that account, except that they play on modern instruments. Indeed, certain parallels can be drawn between the Gewandhaus Quartet's approach to music and a modern period instrument style:






Finally, I've not heard the Takacs Quartet's set of these six quartets, but I am a huge fan of their Haydn SQ recordings--especially the Op. 76 & 77 Decca sets, so I'd imagine the Takacs is one of the top choices for Mozart's six "Haydn" Quartets. However, the set is presently OOP & difficult to find on CD (as the current asking price on Amazon is only $540.99!). Here are some examples of their Mozart playing on You Tube:


















https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...quartet&qid=1579919934&s=music&sr=1-2-catcorr
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-6-Str...+takacs+quartet&qid=1579919934&s=music&sr=1-2
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7973247--mozart-six-quartets-dedicated-to-haydn

Nor have I heard heard the Alexander String Quartet's set on Foghorn: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Oct12/Mozart_SQ_Foghorn_CD1985.htm

I should also mention the Auryn Quartet, whose Haydn (and Faure) I've liked, & who are generally very well recorded by the Tacet label. They've recorded all six "Haydn" quartets, but as far as I can tell only four of the six quartets (K. 428, 464, 387, 421), were released in "Tacet Real Surround Sound & Stereo", which is a good engineering choice for audiophiles (that is, if you like the group):





https://www.tacet.de/main/seite1.php?language=en&filename=katalog.php&artist=12&search=yes.

The excellent Jerusalem Quartet is another quartet to watch out for--if they get around to recording the 6 "Haydn" Quartets, since they've already made an excellent CD of two of the late quartets (coupled with one of the early quartets): https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...+quartet+mozart&qid=1579979985&s=music&sr=1-1. Plus, I've enjoyed the group's Haydn recordings.


----------



## Mandryka

Been listening to this new one today


----------



## juliante

Many thanks all. I think I will try the Italiano’s first given there have been several recommendations for them and they are very close to the top of my favourite recordings for Beethoven is late quartets. And thanks joasquin really helpful and I will certainly Check out the gewandhaus performing k387 as it is one of my favourites.


----------



## wkasimer

Josquin13 writes:



> The Artis Quartet of Vienna may also be worth sampling


I'd forgotten about their set, which I found on eBay a year or so ago. I listened to some of it this morning - it is beautifully played and recorded, and certainly would fit the OP's need for "warmth".

Another set that I remember liking is the Petersen Quartet on Capriccio. I don't remember if it's "warm" or not, but it's on Spotify if you want to check. BTW, their Beethoven quartets - individual discs, almost a complete set IIRC, are also worth hearing.


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## SchubertDidKetamine

As stated previously, as far as technicality and performance go, you cannot go wrong with the Alban Berg Quartett, there are very few quartets they have recorded that have not been done complete justice. The G major quartet, No. 14, from the set is my personal favorite quartet (in general), and is probably the classical piece of which I have listened to the most recordings (I often use this piece as a metric to see if I will enjoy a particular quartet). 
Josquin13 has given a very good survey of recordings and I do not disagree with anything they've said; I would use their recommendations as a starting point; however, I would like to vouch for the Takacs recording on Hungaroton, as Josquin said they have not listened. While I usually do not prefer Mozart to be interpreted so freely and loosely, I think No. 14 doesn't suffer nearly as much from this kind of performance as others (the Menuetto suffers the greatest in my opinion, it can drag at times). However, the Andante Cantabile on this record is quite sublime as interpreted by TQ. Plus the recording itself has the most delightful, warm, and intimate quality that's very enchanting. If you're looking for warmth, this recording would suit you, though it is not necessarily my go to/personal favorite. 





To add to their list: 
Do not sleep on the Casal Quartett recording from 2011 on Telos! (though incomplete, only quartets 14 and 15) I would put this performance right up there with the ABQ. I honestly may even prefer this recording as my favorite of number 14. Their treatment of the material is texturally very delicate and light, but is done with the utmost seriousness, something necessary to convey the true sublimity of this work. I find the recording quality incredibly gentle and refreshing, though the best descriptor may not be "warm" (I do find this recording quite warm, personally), though I would implore you to not let this turn you off of it. While others may perform it with greater technical rigor, no other recording has (for my taste) conveyed the emotional and affective depth of this piece so successfully and immediately. (though some day's I prefer the menuetto slower than CQ take it (it is allegretto, though they take it a little allegro), but their handling of it is still masterful and they do not sacrifice any of the lightness for the speed. This does not detract from the recording at all, simply a reflection of my mood). Do give it a listen: 




If you're in the market for digital recordings, I'd give an honorable mention to the Smetana Quartet 2009 recording; 



 Their interpretation is quite nice, though this recording might fail on the 'warmth' front. And, this recording is not a complete set of the six, just 14 and 16.


----------



## David Phillips

I've often wondered if the strange opening of the 'Dissonance' Quartet (the first publishers returned the MS claiming it was full of mistakes) was a Mozartian gag to raise 'Papa' Haydn's eyebrows.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

The Alban Berg set on EMI has long been my go-to for these marvellous works. It's not the last word on them and I do listen to other versions now and then for a different viewpoint, but it's the recording to which I always come back for simple enjoyment.


----------



## JosephB

I recommend the Smithson String Quartet recording. 

It features:

Jaap Schroder, violin (by Gioffredo Cappa, 1684)
Marilyn McDonald, violin (by Jacobus Stainer, 1665)
Judson Griffin, viola (by J. Michael Alban, 1710)
Kenneth Slowik, cello (by Paul Francois Grosset, 1748)


----------

